# like/dislike



## mhenry (Dec 17, 2011)

What do you guys think of this combo. buffalo horn handle, honduran rosewood spacer, green camel bone ferrule


----------



## GLE1952 (Dec 17, 2011)

Mike,
+ 1 on the interesting materials.
I think the spacer gets kind of lost, but as you know I always like a little "flash"!

Glen


----------



## SeanRogerPierce (Dec 17, 2011)

Well done but would not be my combination of materials.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Dec 17, 2011)

Looks really cool.


----------



## echerub (Dec 17, 2011)

I think it's interesting, but not really my cup o' tea.


----------



## tk59 (Dec 17, 2011)

There's really nothing I like about that handle. It doesn't look clean. The horn part might work with other ferrules and spacers...


----------



## Don Nguyen (Dec 17, 2011)

I think the handle and spacer look absolutely great, but the ferrule kind of just sticks out. Like dijon mustard on... steak.


----------



## bcrano (Dec 17, 2011)

I like it. I'm a wood guy but thinks it looks really cool.


----------



## WillC (Dec 17, 2011)

I really like it, its very naturalistic and sculptural. Not sure your photo shows it off as nicely as it could. I guess it needs to be on the right knife.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Dec 17, 2011)

SeanRogerPierce said:


> Well done but would not be my combination of materials.



+1

I really like your work Mike, but the colors here don't do it for me.


----------



## El Pescador (Dec 17, 2011)

Dislike


----------



## mhenry (Dec 17, 2011)

Here's a slightly better pic out in the sunlight






WillC said:


> I really like it, its very naturalistic and sculptural. Not sure your photo shows it off as nicely as it could. I guess it needs to be on the right knife.


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 17, 2011)

I think this handle is one of those things that you need to hold it and look at it for a while and study it. The second picture puts a more positive light on it.


----------



## WillC (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow, what a difference, I really like it. Have you got a knife in mind?


----------



## Andrew H (Dec 17, 2011)

Doesn't work for me.


----------



## jmforge (Dec 17, 2011)

It would probably work for me if the ferrule was rosewood.


----------



## mhenry (Dec 17, 2011)

It turned out a little undersized for the knife I was making it for. Think it would be perfect for a 165ish nakiri, that I dont have at the moment. I guess I gonna have to remedy that



WillC said:


> Wow, what a difference, I really like it. Have you got a knife in mind?


----------



## add (Dec 17, 2011)

Great work! :thumbsup:

I like it... a lot, much better pic.
My personal nit might be a different color spacer- perhaps black, or not one at all.

Camel bone is great stuff. 
It's becoming a popular alternative to the ever increasing price and diminishing supply of India sambar stag (embargo).
It can be dyed to about whatever color you can want.

Perhaps for some, the materials used here don't have an "Asian" feel about them?
That said, maybe your combo would also work real nice on a BB'Q type knife (criollo/gaucho) or utensil, as well as, that rustic nakiri...


----------



## RRLOVER (Dec 17, 2011)

I like it:thumbsup: I have always liked the creative stuff over the classical,I guess it's the pimp in me:wink:


----------



## tk59 (Dec 18, 2011)

I still don't like the color scheme. If I was gonna do the horn, I'd maybe make it horn-bone-horn or something. As it is, it looks a little Frankenstein-ish.


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 18, 2011)

I think if the buffalo horn was jigged or brushed it might look better. I do like it though.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 18, 2011)

Most folks don't get in on the camel bone, but I think this looks cool, but the rosewood does get lost


----------



## jmforge (Dec 18, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> Most folks don't get in on the camel bone, but I think this looks cool, but the rosewood does get lost


 There is a bit of a prejudice against camel and giraffe bone amongst many in the knife world. I think it is because of the weird dyed colors much like some of the stabilized wood.


----------

